# 7/13 Fever Reliever 35# Gag Grouper and Deep Drop.



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Made the run to the grouper grounds yesterday. Made bait on the way out but these pesky Triggers wouldn't leave us alone .....Also caught a nice Lane at the bait hole. 

First grouper spot yielded this beauty. A boat record for the Fever Reliever and believe it or not Doug (the angler) FIRST GROUPER EVER!!



As you could tell we were all pretty fired up about that copper belly!!! After that the bite slowed down so we went and tried a little deep dropping for the first time. Out of about 5 drops we ended up with three snowies. We were hooking fish on every down but kept pulling the hooks. We tried cranking them up slow and tried cranking em up fast but couldn't keep em stuck. We actually caught all three snowies on one drop. Go figure. After that we got into a small school of chicken dolphin and then tried for state water snapper on the way in. The bite was slow with the snapper and it was getting late so we just headed for the hill. 

Thanks
Miles


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok guys that first pic brought Timothy Leary to mind but by the time I saw the third one you had me. That has got to be one of the best fish pics I've seen in a while. Great post, pics and a sweet box of fish you brought home. Your smiles say it all, looks like great times with good friends. Got a question too, how do you get some written post between the pics?


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

aaaannnndddddddd......that's another trip i missed and couldn't make....dang...........................well ....fever reliever success again...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

bayougrande said:


> aaaannnndddddddd......that's another trip i missed and couldn't make....dang...........................well ....fever reliever success again...:thumbsup:


Your day is coming Jake!!!!....You'll probably catch another Blue Marlin!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

What kind of hooks on your deep drop rig? Shouldn't be losing any after hookup, mustad 39960st hook stat put


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great look'in haul of fish guys! It shows you gents were having a good time. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

recess said:


> What kind of hooks on your deep drop rig? Shouldn't be losing any after hookup, mustad 39960st hook stat put


Thanks for the tip. I looked up those hooks and it looks very close to what we are using but I'm gonna take some with me to outcast to compare.....Also do y'all use a "shock leader", top shot of mono above your deep drop rig?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> Thanks for the tip. I looked up those hooks and it looks very close to what we are using but I'm gonna take some with me to outcast to compare.....Also do y'all use a "shock leader", top shot of mono above your deep drop rig?


If your plan is to leave the electrics in the rod holders I would fish a long 50' -75' shock leader to help with the boat rocking. But ........ we no longer use the shock leaders cause when hold our electrics we give and take when the fish is fighting. The shock leaders should be only a step or 2 above your braided fishing line {example} if your using 80Lb braid and buttoning down the drag I would go with 120lb high stretch mono.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

recess said:


> If your plan is to leave the electrics in the rod holders I would fish a long 50' -75' shock leader to help with the boat rocking. But ........ we no longer use the shock leaders cause when hold our electrics we give and take when the fish is fighting. The shock leaders should be only a step or 2 above your braided fishing line {example} if your using 80Lb braid and buttoning down the drag I would go with 120lb high stretch mono.


Ok. I think I'll try a shock leader. I'm using 150lb braid and 200lb mono for my deep drop leader. I'll put 50' of 200 and see if I have better results.....I've never tried to tie that big of mono to braid.......I'll try the red Phillips knot and see how it goes. 
Thanks again.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Make it as if it were a wind on and cats paw connection


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> Ok. I think I'll try a shock leader. I'm using 150lb braid and 200lb mono for my deep drop leader. I'll put 50' of 200 and see if I have better results.....I've never tried to tie that big of mono to braid.......I'll try the red Phillips knot and see how it goes.
> Thanks again.


Thats pretty big leader. I get away with 50' of 100# momoi. Much easier to bimini to a yucatan knot. Then upgrade to a 150 or 200# mainline for the rig. Usually 6' or less. I personally like setting the hook while holding the rod, then when they are hooked I drop it back in the rod holder. Course, I dont rig fish much, so my drag isnt locked down all the way.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> Thats pretty big leader. I get away with 50' of 100# momoi. Much easier to bimini to a yucatan knot. Then upgrade to a 150 or 200# mainline for the rig. Usually 6' or less. I personally like setting the hook while holding the rod, then when they are hooked I drop it back in the rod holder. Course, I dont rig fish much, so my drag isnt locked down all the way.


What size braid are you running?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

recess said:


> Make it as if it were a wind on and cats paw connection


That's what I wanna do......Do you make your own wind ons or do you buy them?....Also how are you making your loop in the braid?....Bimini twist?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> What size braid are you running?


Big reels 100#, and my smaller ones 65#


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. How deep were you when you were dropping? We went 2 weeks ago in 600' and caught our first limit ever of tile fish after three years of dropping. 

Frydaddy


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great pics and report, congrats!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

frydaddy said:


> nice mess of fish. How deep were you when you were dropping? We went 2 weeks ago in 600' and caught our first limit ever of tile fish after three years of dropping.
> 
> Frydaddy


550-600


----------

